#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Ньингма >  > > >  >  >  Ищу Нгагпинский монастырь линии Дуджом Терсар

## Сонам Дордже

Ищу нгагпинский монастырь линии Дуджом Терсар  в РФ или СНГ. 
Если кто располагает информацией, помогите, плз

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ищу нгагпинский монастырь линии Дуджом Терсар  в РФ или СНГ. 
> Если кто располагает информацией, помогите, плз


Нгагпинские монастыри в тибетских деревнях надо искать, а не в РФ. В РФ максимум — община практиков под руководством приезжающего ламы.

----------

Фил (18.08.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Ищу нгагпинский монастырь линии Дуджом Терсар  в РФ или СНГ. 
> Если кто располагает информацией, помогите, плз


Нагпы — миряне.
Монастырь — для монахов
Монастырь мирян — оксюморон.

----------

Alex Dharmasiya (13.01.2015)

----------


## Антончик

> Нагпы — миряне.


А я почему-то думал, что это слово обозначает "йогин" (ну или там "тантрист", как-то так).
"Монастырь для практиков йоги", "тантрический монастырь" - звучит вполне нормально.

----------


## Аурум

> А я почему-то думал, что это слово обозначает "йогин".
> "Монастырь для практиков йоги" - звучит вполне нормально.


Насколько мне известно, "нгагпа" (тиб: སྔགས་པ, Wylie: sngags pa) — это мирянин-практик тантры или дзогчена. "Нгагма "— термин для практикующей женщины-мирянки.

Нгагпы могут жить в драцангах. Это, типа, аналог монастыря, но для мирян. Типа общаги, в общем.

Думаю, всем понятно чем монахи отличаются от мирян.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Нагпы — миряне.
> Монастырь — для монахов
> Монастырь мирян — оксюморон.


«Монастырь» в данном случае (в тибетском контексте) это просто плохой перевод тибетского слова དགོན་པ.

Иллюминатор:
dgon pa 
»	 Translation of the Sanskrit "araṇyaṃ".  Meaning a dwelling place that is far removed from towns and is in a wild place.  In Tibet, the term was applied to most centres of spiritual practice because most of them were in remote areas.
	The term does not actually mean monastery; the buddhist term for monastery is "vihāra" which is translated into Tibetan with གཙུག་ལག་ཁང་ q.v.  However, since most places of spiritual practice were in remote places and since most spiritual practitioners in Tibet in later times were monks, the term eventually become synonymous with "monastery".

----------

sergey (18.08.2014), Vladiimir (18.08.2014), Аурум (18.08.2014), Фил (18.08.2014)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

ищу просветления. в пределах сансары.
(отдаленные районы не предлагать)

----------


## Сонам Дордже

Ищу общину практиков под руководством приезжающего ламы.Дуджом Терсар

----------


## Джамбал Непалец

> Ищу общину практиков под руководством приезжающего ламы.Дуджом Терсар


Вот она 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/tersar/
и вот http://yangrig.org/

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ищу общину практиков под руководством приезжающего ламы.Дуджом Терсар


Ещё вот этот прекрасный учитель, который сейчас как раз в России, передаёт Дуджом Терсар: http://buddhist.ru/buddhist-news/ret...nkt-peterburge

----------

